# CPA suggestions in the SLC area?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am in need of a new CPA for my taxes. My current CPA lost my tax information last year for a couple of weeks and I dont want to go back to him. 

I really dont want to do my own taxes and would rather pay to know it was done right.

Do you have a suggestion of who to use?

Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use: http://cameronassociatesinc.com/testimonials.php

Sandy, UT


----------

